# HS828 oil caps



## Big Moe (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello:

I changed the oil on my Honda HS828 today. I sucked all the oil out of the left side screw off cap (left side standing in the rear at the controls). I then put in 1 quart of 5-30 oil in the left side screw off cap hole. I then noticed a screw off cap on the right side of the motor. This cap had a dip stick on it. The dip stick is showing full with new clean oil. I put in exactly the same amount that I took out.

Why two screw off caps, one on each side! They both say oil on the caps. The left side is black the right side is grey!

Big Moe


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Engines are made separate from the machine. Normally the engine manufacturer either has no idea where the engine will end up or just makes one engine for several different applications. Sometimes when the engines are installed on machines some of the oil fill and drain plugs are blocked.


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank You:

I got slightly panicked thinking I put the oil in the wrong hole!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Big Moe


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Big Moe said:


> Hello:
> 
> I changed the oil on my Honda HS828 today. I sucked all the oil out of the left side screw off cap (left side standing in the rear at the controls). I then put in 1 quart of 5-30 oil in the left side screw off cap hole. I then noticed a screw off cap on the right side of the motor. This cap had a dip stick on it. The dip stick is showing full with new clean oil. I put in exactly the same amount that I took out.
> 
> ...


You might also find there is a few drain plugs located in the very base of the engine, where it bolts onto the mounting surface. They look like a square head bolt, but they are a drain plug. Might have an extended pipe on it with a Hex head cap. If this plug is accessible, its usually easier to drain the oil from there instead of having to suck it out of the low fill fittings. 

If you have the square head plug you can get an extension pipe and cap and install them in the most easily accessible location so that you can remove the cap and the oil will drain into a container without leaking all over other things that don't want an oil bath.

By the way, make sure those two plugs you found are kept tight. Read one user (Briggs engine) who had one of those plastic plugs back itself out while he was working and dumped all the oil on the ground. He didn't notice until the engine seized.

Heres a picture of one of the square ones from a manual i found online. http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31767600.pdf See page 36


----------

